# USB Tethering with Google Pixel (SOLVED)

## justin_brody

Has anyone managed to tether a Pixel over USB?  I followed  the instructions at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android_USB_Tethering but haven't been sure which modules I need.  I tried enabling almost all of them but still don't see the usb network driver.

Here's what's in /var/log/messages:

```

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya kernel: usb 3-6: USB disconnect, device number 2

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya kernel: usb 3-6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using x

hci_hcd

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya kernel: usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=18d1, idPro

duct=4ee3, bcdDevice= 3.18

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya kernel: usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, 

SerialNumber=3

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya kernel: usb 3-6: Product: Pixel XL

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya kernel: usb 3-6: Manufacturer: Google

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya kernel: usb 3-6: SerialNumber: HT6A60205563

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya mtp-probe[26462]: checking bus 3, device 3: "/sys/devices/p

ci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-6"

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya mtp-probe[26462]: bus: 3, device: 3 was not an MTP device

Apr 23 08:39:25 maya laptop-mode[26512]: enabled, not active

```

Am I missing a step?Last edited by justin_brody on Wed Apr 24, 2019 6:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

justin_brody,

I've done USB tethering with several Android phones on Gentoo 

The phones expect to see Windows on the other end of the USB tether, so you need USB_ETH_RNDIS in your kernel.

```
  │ Symbol: USB_ETH_RNDIS [=y]              

  │ Type  : bool         

  │ Prompt: RNDIS support         

  │   Location:     

  │     -> Device Drivers   

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])   

  │         -> USB Gadget Support (USB_GADGET [=m])    

  │           -> USB Gadget precomposed configurations (<choice> [=m])   

  │ (2)         -> Ethernet Gadget (with CDC Ethernet support) (USB_ETH [=m])  

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/gadget/legacy/Kconfig:130   

  │   Depends on: <choice> && USB_ETH [=m]   

  │   Selects: USB_LIBCOMPOSITE [=m] && USB_F_RNDIS [=m] 
```

When you plug the two ends together' the Android end will ask what you want to do with USB.

The default is charge only. You need to change to share the phones internet connection.

At the PC end, the interface will be called usb0. However, its created dynamically so it won't show until its actually in use, like ppp0

----------

## justin_brody

Works like a charm -- thanks so much Neddy!

----------

